# SO I CATHFISHED AS CHICO ON REDDIT. LOOKS = EVERYTHING GTFIH PART 1



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

I MADE A THREAD ON R/AM I UGLY FOR JOKES AS CHICO TO SEE IF THEY WOULD BELIEVE IT 

here it is: 

as you can see 80% of people belived it the rest were blackpilled but they were chill and didn't tell or report me - respect to whoever did that

HERE IS WHAT THEY SAID

"AY BRO UR CUTE ASF NO HOMO"





HE DIDN'T KNOW WHO I WAS SO I DRAGGED THE CONVO

I PRETENDED TO BE INCEL - I SAID IM 6'3 THO 







I told him im broke so he said "chase a bag" ie get money - EVEN THO CHICO IS A SUPERMODEL HA HA 









THAT CONVO ENDED BUT THEN MY THREAD STARTED GETTING POPULAR

I STARTED GETTING 'MIRED ESPECIALLY BY FOIDS







THEY DIDN'T EVEN BELIEVE I WAS REAL - I WAS CALLING THEM "BABY" BUT SHE DIDN'T REPORT ME AT ALL JFL 



SOME NIBBA CATCHES ME OUT - I PLAY IT COOL THO






OKAY HERE A BLACKPILLER COMMENTED - WE HAD A MEME CONVO - HE RATED ME A 5 JFL

"YES BRO BUY THE PUA COURSE TO GET GIRLS BRO"





#


*CHICO GANG RISE UP * - MORE BLACKPILLERS ARE STARTING TO APPEAR - MY THREAD IS GETTING POPULAR I STARTED TO GET DMs 








OKAY HERE SOME DUDE SAYS I HAVE TOP TIER SKIN - I DRAG THE CONVO ON

HE SAID I CAN BE A "SOFTBOY" THAT I COULD GET GIRLS BUT NOT RESPECT FROM MEN LITERALLY THAT IS THE DEFINTION OF A PRETTYBOY








I HAVE A BLACKPILLED CONVO - "MY GONIAL ANGLE IS 0.00001mm off I SHOULD ROPE" HA HA JFL







THEN SOME NIBBA TELLS ME I SHOULD ROPE SINCE I CAN'T GET PUSSY LIKE JORDAN BARRET 
I TELL HIM I'M 6'3 AND SO I BRUTALLY HEIGHTMOG JORDAN BARRET HE IS A 6'0 MANLET







OKAY NOW ONTO THE DMs I GOT - THIS GUY DMed me HE SAID I WAS TROLLING

OKAY NOW ONTO THIS GIRL - SHE IS 15 AND SHE SAID SHE WOULD FUCK ME NO SECOND THOUGHTS IF SHE SAW ME IRL

SHE THOUGHT I WAS A CATFISH I TALKED HER OUT OF IT






 I CALL HER BABY AND SHE DOESN'T SAY ANTHING BAD SHE RESPONDS BACK TO ME - JFL LOOKS = EVERYTHING 






I LASH AT HER FOR SAYING "*BRUH*" AND SHE SAYS SORRY LATER HA HA

I PLAY THE VICTIM - I TELL HER I HAVE NO FRIENDS AND I GAS HER UP - ONLY TO PUT HER DOWN LATER 






I START TALKING TO HER MORE - 







SHE TELLS ME SHES FROM SPAIN - HALF SPAINISH HALF BRITISH







I SAID BRITISH GIRLS ARE UGLY - SHE SAYS "THAT'S A BIT GENERALISED LMAO"

SHE DOESN'T LASH AT ME OR BLOCK ME - ONLY FOR PSL 8 


OKAY I TELL HER SHE IS MY SUBMISSIVE DOG - I BULLY HER AND SHE LEAVES FOR 10 MINS - I ACT MAD 

I MADE A WHOLE RANT ABOUT HERE BEING A WHORE AND SHE COMES BACK 10 MINS LATER - I RANT ABOUT BEING A VIRGIN TOO








SHE IS BACK 10 MINS LATER - SHE HAD TO EAT DINNER

I RAGE AT HER AND SHE GETS SAD AND SHE APOLOGISES I TELL HER THX BABY FOR APOLOGISING 






*SHE TELLS ME THAT SHE'S HERE FOR ME AND THAT I CAN VENT ALL MY ANGER TO HER - SHE IS A TYPICAL WHORE WHO WANTS ME TO ABUSE HER AND BEAT HER UP THEN SHE WOULD SUCK MY DICK LATER - TYPICAL GIGACHAD ABUSE STORY*






I ACT ALL ANGRY AND I TELL HER I WANT A TRADITIONAL WIFE WHO COOKS AND CLEANS NOT LIKE ALL THESE WHORES - I JUST WANT TO FUCK A VIRGIN WHEN I COME HOME FROM WORK

I TELL HER MY WIFE HAS TO WEAR A BURKA - COVER HER FACE - IF A NON - CHAD SAID THIS SHE WOULD GO CRAZY

*REMINDER SHE IS 15 GIRLS THESE ARE ARE ALL TIK TOK AND INSTAGRAM WHORES WHO SUCK DICK AND PARTY SO THEY WANT WOMEN TO BE INDEPENDENT*







I TELL HER I WANT MY WIFE TO NOT GO OUT UNLESS I LET HER - YES IM BASED AF AND SHE SAYS "HM OK"






I BULLY HER AGAIN I TELL HER ALL GIRLS ARE DUMB

"IM JUST THINKING WHAT TO SAY" - I MADE HER MY BITCH 

I TELL HER TO SEND ME A PIC OF HER - SHE DOESN'T SEND IT IN TIME AND I RAGE AT HER - SHE KNOWS IM WAAY OUT OF ANY GIRL'S LEAGUE LET ALONE THIS RANDOM WHORE AND SO SHE IS TOO SCARED TO SEND ME A PIC 

I TELL HER IF I KNOW YOU FROM SKL WOULD WE FUCK IN UR ROOM?

SHE DOESN'T SAY NO SO SHE IS PROVING SHE IS A WHORE






*I TELL HER SHE IS MY SUBMISSIVE DOG - SHE SAYS IM NOT BEING NICE*






THEN I SWITCH IT UP BRUTAL BLACKPILL HERE - I TELL HER IM 6'3 SHE SAYS SHE FINDS TALL GUYS IMMEDIATELY HOT I TELL HER I WANT TIGHT JB PUSSY - AGAIN SHE DOESN'T TELL ME OFF 

*OVER FOR SUB 6'3 CELS IN 2020*






NOW HERE IT GETS TOOOOOOO FUNNY STAY FOCUSED BUDDY BOYOS

HERE I ASK HER WHAT RACE DOES SHE LIKE - I SAY BLACK, ARAB, INDIAN, AND DRAVIDIAN JFL

I TELL HER *DRAVIDIAN = MED *LIKE THE MEME ON THIS FORUM IS

SHE DOESN'T EVEN QUESTION ME I CAN TELL SHE JUST WANTS TO SUCK MY DICK OFF RN 






SHE TELLS ME THANKS FOR EDUCATION ME LIKE THE DUMB WHORE SHE IS

I TELL HER TO SHOW ME HER FACE OR IM BLOCKING HER - NOW SHE STARTS TO GET SUSPICIOUS BUT STILL SHE IS BEGGING FOR MY DICK







"UR MAKING ME SAD" BO HOO HOO - I BULLY HER AND SHE GETS SAD JFL THIS IS WHAT BEING A GIGACHAD DOES FOR YOU

JUST LOL IF YOU AREN'T SKINMAXXING

JUST LOL IF YOU AREN'T HEIGHTMAXXING FROM HGH IF UR A TEENAGER OR LL SURGERY AND LIFTS IF UR AN ADULT


*THIS IS PART 1 IN THE EPISODE - I ATTATCHED THE MAXIMUM AMOUNT OF FILES HERE*
*
SO TAG ME IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE REST OF THE CONVO

I HAVE ANOTHER CONVO WITH ANOTHER GIRL TOO
*
*TAG AND LIKE IF YOU WANNA SEE PART 2 BANGER THREADS HERE ONLY BOYOS!*


*MODS PIN THIS TO THE TOP ASAP
*
*MOTIVATION TO LOOKSMAX *



tagging everyone i remember off the top of my head: @6ft1 @Blackout.xl @turkproducer @6ft5manlet @stuckneworleans @Lorsss @Vidyacoper @needsolution @didntreadlol @GetThatBread @Slayerino @Slayer @Ritalincel @PrettyBoyMaxxing @TubOfLard
*FFS THEY REMOVED THE THREAD - I GOT 66 COMMENTS AND THIS IS THE PIC I USED*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bible tier papyrical thread 

But I read every word​


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Water is wet. Looks let you treat women like shit.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 14, 2020)

outstanding thread bro

what Chico pics did you use?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> "AY BRO UR CUTE ASF NO *HOMO*"





Chadelite said:


> HE SAID I CAN BE A *"SOFTBOY*" THAT I COULD GET GIRLS BUT NOT RESPECT FROM MEN LITERALLY THAT IS THE DEFINTION OF A PRETTYBOY


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 14, 2020)

Funny thread gj op


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 14, 2020)

your game is so fucking shit you managed to repel a female from a gigachad; congrats?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 14, 2020)

I NEED A PART 2


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 14, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> your game is so fucking shit you managed to repel a female from a gigachad; congrats?


its a test


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 14, 2020)

YOUR REDDIT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU SON

6TH FORM JFL

A LEVELS = CANCER WORSE 2 YEARS OF MY LIFE


----------



## GetThatBread (Apr 14, 2020)

How did she not know that was an immediate cat fish lmao


----------



## Virgincel (Apr 14, 2020)

your autism knows no bounds


----------



## OBE (Apr 14, 2020)

Imaging all the cucks on Tinder trying to come up with interesting opening lines and having "meaningful" conversations only to keep a slut interested in them for as long as possible yet as 8 PSL you can act like a retard and keep her interested.

There's nothing more important than looks.


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Apr 14, 2020)

i read every letter and i wish i didn't. pure suifuel


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 14, 2020)

good thread


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 14, 2020)

damn son


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 14, 2020)

Trynabethebest actually got me rofl


----------



## Madhate (Apr 14, 2020)

*Holy fuck mirin' the autism*


----------



## basedcircassian (Apr 14, 2020)

this forum is known for its autism but you just carried it onto a whole new level...


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> outstanding thread bro
> 
> what Chico pics did you use?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 14, 2020)

man aint nobody reading all of that


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

sk


basedfedoracel said:


> your game is so fucking shit you managed to repel a female from a gigachad; congrats?


STFU U IDIOT

ON PURPOSE I WAS BEING AN ASSHOLE

IF I WAS A REAL GIGACHAD AND USED MY OWN PICS IT WOULD WORK


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> man aint nobody reading all of that


top tier thread piss off


BouncyFunction said:


> YOUR REDDIT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU SON
> 
> 6TH FORM JFL
> 
> A LEVELS = CANCER WORSE 2 YEARS OF MY LIFE


yep u miring me im in year 12 i will be psl 7 by 20 or 21


----------



## Madhate (Apr 14, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> top tier thread piss off
> 
> yep u miring me im in year 12 i will be psl 7 by 20 or 21


part 2


----------



## vis (Apr 14, 2020)

This dude just called a Male model a 5/10 what a cope artist


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Madhate said:


> part 2


DONE


vis said:


> This dude just called a Male model a 5/10 what a cope artist


he was jjk

everyone react
*THIS IS PART 2 EVERYONE REACT TO THESE THREADS GET THEM TO THE TOP*



https://looksmax.org/threads/i-catfished-on-reddit-as-chico-looks-everything-part-2-gtfih.127230/


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 14, 2020)

If she would only know how „chico“ looks 2020


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 14, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> your game is so fucking shit you managed to repel a female from a gigachad; congrats?


He's not a gigachad.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> He's not a gigachad.


no he is incel


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 14, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> If she would only know how „chico“ looks 2020
> 
> View attachment 355198


Under eye circles and balding. This is the guy the closeted twink fags here worship.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 14, 2020)

vis said:


> This dude just called a Male model a 5/10 what a cope artist


Chico today is 5psl maximum. He gets mogged by a couple guys on this forumy


----------



## homesick (Apr 14, 2020)

low effort chadfish

i could feel the toxic looksmax energy in all ur conversations. work on this before you get the ideal result


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> no he is incel







Looks like one from his side profile.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 14, 2020)

*MIRIN THIS AUTISTIC BLUEPILLED FAGGOT*


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> View attachment 355205
> 
> 
> *MIRIN THIS AUTISTIC BLUEPILLED FAGGOT*


yep i showed it akready


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 14, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> View attachment 355203
> 
> Looks like one from his side profile.



mogged by the slayer version


----------



## FutureMogger (Apr 14, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I MADE A THREAD ON R/AM I UGLY FOR JOKES AS CHICO TO SEE IF THEY WOULD BELIEVE IT
> 
> here it is:
> 
> ...



First of all mashallah high effort low IQ Thread. I was the blackpilled guy in the comments  Redditors are so retarded they are truly a different species. Would you mind posting rest of the convo in the thread here?


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> mogged by the slayer version
> 
> View attachment 355213


if he hard mewed from birth


FutureMogger said:


> First of all mashallah high effort HIGH IQ Thread. I was the blackpilled guy in the comments  Redditors are so retarded they are truly a different species. Would you mind posting rest of the convo in the thread here?


EDIT UR COMMENT THIS IS A HIGH IQ HIGH EFFORT THREAD

MASHaLLAH BRO

I WILL WAIT FOR THIS TO GET REACTS THIS IS A LONG POST SO IT TAKES TIME THIS SHOULD GET PINNED

I HAVE TO ASCEND NO MATTER WHAT I DO


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 14, 2020)

All women are whores and deserve to be beaten and fucked by ugly men


----------



## OBE (Apr 14, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> If she would only know how „chico“ looks 2020
> 
> View attachment 355198



He could have kept his prime for so much longer with only a little effort, just use Retin A to keep his skin youtful and botox in the worst cases for wrinkles, under eye fillers, and hair transplant around temples, literally all he has to do and become years younger, would take a less than a week for all of it and at most a couple thousands, sad.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 14, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> your game is so fucking shit you managed to repel a female from a gigachad; congrats?



I know, right ? I'm autistic asf yet, OP's text game makes me look like a silver tongue. By way of comparison.

Here's my DM game using morphed pics of myself.









Later in the convo I started teasing her with some Astrology bullshit, and guessed her Zodiac sign, just from looking at her nude pics. And it legit freaked her out but turned her on at the same time. 

However. She would have instantly blocked me if she saw my pics withouth morphed chin and cheekbones. It's OVER! 

But, yeah. If you're good looking, then you can say some really basic and cheesy bs. And girls will still make it easy for you.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nigga this is a fucking legendary thread. Send moar.


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Apr 14, 2020)

0/10 game in chatting


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Nigga this is a fucking legendary thread. Send moar. @Lifewasted


no more bro all done and dusted

this should be pinned first thread

thx for the support


Hal Rosi said:


> 0/10 game in chatting


THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT OF THE THREAD FFS

WHY WOULD GIGACHAD HAVE "GAME"


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 14, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> *Under eye circles and balding.* This is the guy the closeted twink fags here worship.



Him and I are starting to look more and more alike. dead srs.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 14, 2020)

*lol bro*


----------



## Hector (Apr 14, 2020)

Lmao nigga @ me in part II JFLLLLL


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 14, 2020)

caged LOL

funny shit man


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Hector said:


> Lmao nigga @ me in part II JFLLLLL


already made it


turkproducer said:


> caged LOL
> 
> funny shit man


part 2 made


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 14, 2020)

Why did you post this on looksmaxing bro?


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 14, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Why did you post this on looksmaxing bro?


this is lookmsaxing motivation


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Apr 14, 2020)

JFL I wanted to comment more but the cuck mods banned me


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> caged LOL
> 
> funny shit man


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 18, 2020)

why you keep doing these kind of things. water is wet.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 18, 2020)

JFL @ how man reactions OP farmed


----------



## RealTruecel (Apr 18, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> YOUR REDDIT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU SON
> 
> 6TH FORM JFL
> 
> A LEVELS = CANCER WORSE 2 YEARS OF MY LIFE


Yes I'm 90 IQ doing maths physics and cs and I'm failing everything I want out and my parents support me doing something else. It never began


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 24, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> JFL @ how man reactions OP farmed


Ez for forum Chad. I got almost 70 reacts for this series


----------

